# Desperado-Parking



## Nicko1998 (28 Oktober 2018)

Ich hatte die junge Dame gebeten, doch künftig von einer derartigen "Einklammerung" abzusehen. Daraufhin drohte sie mir mit der "Einleitung rechtlicher Schritte".


----------



## BenTigger (28 Oktober 2018)

Aehm, wo ist da dein Problem? in solche Lücken muss ich  noch einparken.


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 Oktober 2018)

Klar, für einen Bobby-Car seitwärts dürfte der Platz gerade reichen....


----------



## Hippo (28 Oktober 2018)

https://www.motor-talk.de/forum/extrem-dichtes-aufparken-t4611352.html


----------



## Hippo (28 Oktober 2018)

Und überhaupt - Du hast nur die falschen Räder drauf


----------



## Alarik (30 November 2018)

Also mich wundert es überhaupt nicht,wenn ich so etwas sehe !
Der Grund ist einfach der,das es sehr schwer ist einen freien Parkplatz zu finden uns so parken die Menschen halt da,wo sie was freies sehen,
ohne nachzudenken,das mann z.B. den anderen "Einklammert" wie jetzt in deinem Fall 
Aber du hasst es sicherlich geschafft ,da auch rauszukommen!?
Ich bin auch kein so guter Einparker,geb' ich zu,aber bevor ich mich irgendwo reinkwetche,fahre ich dann lieber noch ne Runde und hoffe fündig zu werden!In meiner Umgebung geht es ja noch einiger Masen,wenn ich aber dann in ne andere Stadt muss,ist das schon schwieriger.

Zum Glück hat mich dann ein Kumpel auf Q-Park aufmerksamm gemacht.Ist ne wirklich grosse Hilfe,muss ich schon sagen.
Bin neulich nach Bonn Bad Godesberg gefahren und da konnte ich den Service von Q-Park gleich mal testen 
Ich war rundum zufrieden und kann sie auf jeden Fall weiter empfehlen.

LG


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 Januar 2019)

Nun, inzwischen parken die junge Dame und auch ihre Verlobte immer so, wie es sich gehört.


----------



## jupp11 (12 Januar 2019)

Desperado-Parking  der gegenteiligen Art kann ich immer wieder  auf
 unserer Straße sehen.   Beliebt ist  es so hintereinander zu parken, dass statt drei 
hintereinander  sich zwei mit Riesenabstand  hinstellen. 
Beliebt ist es auch so dicht an der Einmündung der Seitenstrasse zu parken
 (vorgeschrieben sind 5 m) dass die Sicht auf die Querstrasse völlig verstellt ist.
In einem besonders extremen Fall ( großer Lieferbus ) hab ich das Ordungsamt angerufen.
Die kamen  murrend ob der Belästigung haben aber doch ein Knöllchen
an die Frontscheibe gehängt. Über Umwegen erfuhr ich, dass der Fahrer des Wagens
 sich  darüber amüsierte "Bezahlt eh doch mein Chef".
Er machte munter weiter damit, bis er zum Jahresende auszog


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Januar 2019)

> Desperado-Parking der gegenteiligen Art kann ich immer wieder auf
> unserer Straße sehen. Beliebt ist es so hintereinander zu parken, dass statt drei
> hintereinander sich zwei mit Riesenabstand hinstellen


Mit diesem Problem haben wir auch zu kämpfen. Inzwischen kommt noch hinzu, dass in unserem Viertel die Menge der Wohnmobile, Wohnwagen und auch Pferdeanhänger massiv zugenommen hat.
Gut, Wohnwagen dürfen höchstens 14 Tage am Stück dort stehen. Aber dann stehen sie plötzlich auf der gegenüberliegenden Straßenseite und spielen permanent "Straßenseite wechsle dich". Schlimmer sind jedoch die Wohnmobile, die lediglich zweimal im Jahr bewegt werden. Manche Familien haben gar 2 Wohnmobile, 2 Sprinter und 4 PKW, die öffentlichen Parkraum nutzen.


----------



## BenTigger (14 Januar 2019)

Naja, solange sie Vehikel angemeldet sind, werden ja auch die Steuern bezahlt und dürfen den Parkraum nutzen.


----------



## jupp11 (14 Januar 2019)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Manche Familien haben gar 2 Wohnmobile,


Hier stehen seit Jahren zwei völlig gleiche ( ziemlich vergammelte ) Lieferwagen, die zu einer Anwohnerfamilie gehören.
Durchschnittlich werden sie im Turnus  ca. alle drei Monate einmal kurz  bewegt. Ist jedem selbst überlassen,
 wofür er sein Geld zum Fenster raus  bzw dem Staat und  Versicherung in den Rachen wirft. Verstehen muß ich es nicht.


----------



## Dracco (12 März 2019)

Bei solchen Langzeitparkern frage ich mich aber schon, ob da noch alles rechtens ist (Kfz-Zulassung wirklich noch gültig??). In unserem Viertel erlebe ich alle hier im Thread beschriebenen Situationen. Diesem extrem dichten Aufparken habe ich selbst hinten eine fette Schramme zu verdanken. Da war wohl jemand gut genug darin, so nahe dran zu parken, jedoch sehr ungeschickt darin, wieder gekonnt auszuparken. Den Schaden konnte ich zum Glück problemlos über meine Autoversicherung regeln; ich habe eine Vollkasko Autoversicherung* Pfefferminzia*, die abzuschließen sich echt gelohnt hat. Seither schaue ich abends gerne bei meinem Auto vorbei und sehe mir die gerade parkenden Nachbarn genauer an (Kennzeichen). Parken mit zu weitem Abstand sehe ich vor allem bei größeren Wagen, deren Platzanspruch ja bereits größer ist. Noch schlimmer finde ich es, wenn ein Auto halb auf einer Straße geparkt wird, die wegen der vielen Autos auf beiden Seiten sowieso zu eng und kaum überschaubar ist. Oh und diese Parkplatz-Idioten, die ihren Wagen am Straßenrand in der Kurve oder auf Fußgängerüberwegen parken ... die könnte ich zum Mond schießen. Die regen mich besonders auf. 

Modedit: unerwünschte Werbung gelöscht


----------

